# Uber owes me $1379.36.Uber Driver from Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. I started to work for Uber October 2



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

Refuses to give his boss name or which bank in canada do they do business with. I am told lies after lies, after having dome approx.120 trips.They are at a loss. I just want my money, hell I' m a driver. Any help from the forum would be appreciated
Nice meeting u all


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Greeniiz said:


> Refuses to give his boss name or which bank in canada do they do business with. I am told lies after lies, after having dome approx.120 trips.They are at a loss. I just want my money, hell I' m a driver. Any help from the forum would be appreciated
> Nice meeting u all


Take to Twitter. It's the only way they will respond.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Greeniiz said:


> Refuses to give his boss name or which bank in canada do they do business with. I am told lies after lies, after having dome approx.120 trips.They are at a loss. I just want my money, hell I' m a driver. Any help from the forum would be appreciated
> Nice meeting u all


some details would be nice


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @Greeniiz , welcome to the forum.
You need to be lot more detailed and specific with exactly what is going on...


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Take to Twitter. It's the only way they will respond.


Twitter like u say would maybe be the way to go.but, I don' t tweet...I know.
Grrrrrr


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Another suggestion would be to change your avatar so the first impression isn't that you are senile and suffering from dementia...

But concise details of circumstances would be nice.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-not-been-paid-since-july-28th-2014.3888/page-2


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Greeniiz , welcome to the forum.
> You need to be lot more detailed and specific with exactly what is going on...


Hi....cabby, tks..First day, Oct 2 thru Oct 7, earned close to 1400.00 Saw n printed both statements on dashboard account. They checked my banking info and saw mistakes in transit or bank code. I uploaded blank check for them to get right bank info. Went toy bank to get confirmation the info submitted to Uber was correct
Employee tells me the finance screwed up.OK. Let's call them maybe we can fix this. No he says, can not call them. Why ? I asked. We need paper trail..hey I said repeatedly pay me what u owe me
Do what u got to do. I need my %$$$%$. Very stressful, worked really hard those day. Over 240 of gas and ,5. Car washes plus bottled water plus morning paper I offer to my riders in the AM.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Greeniiz said:


> Hi....cabby, tks..First day, Oct 2 thru Oct 7, earned close to 1400.00 Saw n printed both statements on dashboard account. They checked my banking info and saw mistakes in transit or bank code. I uploaded blank check for them to get right bank info. Went toy bank to get confirmation the info submitted to Uber was correct
> Employee tells me the finance screwed up.OK. Let's call them maybe we can fix this. No he says, can not call them. Why ? I asked. We need paper trail..hey I said repeatedly pay me what u owe me
> Do what u got to do. I need my %$$$%$. Very stressful, worked really hard those day. Over 240 of gas and ,5. Car washes plus bottled water plus morning paper I offer to my riders in the AM.


Doyle's estranged wife....perhaps?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Greeniiz said:


> Hi....cabby, tks..First day, Oct 2 thru Oct 7, earned close to 1400.00


You make sure that the bank account info is correct now.
You will get paid next Thursday. And it won't be any earlier than that.


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Take to Twitter. It's the only way they will respond.


Can u twitter them for me would appreciate if the CEO would get a tweet


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> You make sure that the bank account info is correct now.
> You will get paid next Thursday. And it won't be any earlier than that.


Did u get confirmation of that, that I will be paid next Thursday ? T
hanks


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

Greeniiz said:


> Did u get confirmation of that, that I will be paid next Thursday ? T
> hanks





Greeniiz said:


> Did u get confirmation of that, that I will be paid next Thursday ? T
> hanks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tweeting about this would amount to harassment, imo, plus it wouldn't get you your money any faster.

Uber pays by a set weekly schedule.
You get paid for a week's work (4Am Mon to 4Am Mon) on Thursday. You didn't get paid because of bank info mixup.
So make sure that the info is correct, and communicate by email with a Uber manager to make sure that your payment is processed next Thursday.

(You did receive your weekly pay statements, right?)


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Tweeting about this would amount to harassment, imo, plus it wouldn't get you your money any faster.
> 
> Uber pays by a set weekly schedule.
> You get paid for a week's work (4Am Mon to 4Am Mon) on Thursday. You didn't get paid because of bank info mixup.
> ...


No. Because I have not worked the last 2 weeks, they told me no statements but he assured me I would get paid last Thursday that did not happen and neither did yesterday


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

When did Uber have the correct bank info finally? If it was before last Friday, you should have received a payment deposit yesterday.


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> When did Uber have the correct bank info finally? If it was before last Friday, you should have received a payment deposit yesterday.


Since 2 weeks now


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> some details would be nice


They have had the correct bank info for 2 weeks


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Okay go to this thread

https://uberpeople.net/threads/have-not-been-paid-since-july-28th-2014.3888/page-2

Carefully read when @317trufreak , finally gives the details of case in a time line fashion. Please give all the details concisely in a timeline fashion in your opening post. Just edit your first post and put all the details in it.
I'll tweet it for you then. You are in Ottawa, right? You'll have to be in Twitter or give me your particulars by DM for me to give to Uber Ottawa.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I'm not promising any result for you, I'm just saying that I'll try to get you results.


----------



## Greeniiz (Oct 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not promising any result for you, I'm just saying that I'll try to get you results.


Thanks.You sound like a nice person
Will.be back on here tomorrow tired right now. Ray


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@Greeniiz what happened?
Were you contacted by Uber after posting on the forum? I see that you logged on Monday, but did not write in detail about not getting paid...


----------

